# Marmalade had twins!



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Marmalade had twin doelings this evening. I missed the first one being born, first kidding I have ever missed! I knew she was going to kid tonight, I just didn't expect so soon, so we went inside to make dinner. She had the first little girl half cleaned off by the time we got back to the barn. 
They are fullbloods, sired by Copy Cat.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

adorable....if I bred Boers...they'd be the red ones!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Great Job, Marmie! Cute babes!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Aww! They are adorable! Congrats! Good job Marmalade!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!! I love the red Boer kids.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my are they ever stunning! We need pics as they grow. Good mama Marmalade!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice babies! Congratulations!


----------



## Crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

They are beautiful. I think I could sneak them in with my Nigerians & nobody would know.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I need some names for them!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Very cute. I have a red doe w/ little white socks due either end of Feb or end of March (thank hubby) can't wait.


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Congrats!! They are adorable!! Trying to think of some clever names, but not coming up with anything cute enough....


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Gorgeous , congrats  Way to go Marmalade !!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Apples and Cinnamon 
Spice and Meg , Cider , Jam , Spree , Clover , Tart , Brew


----------



## quakingheart (Dec 14, 2012)

Scarlet & a synonym for Marmalade


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Oooh, look at those sweet red babies! 

Cherry and Berry, Scarlet and Ruby, or Cute and Cuter


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I had told my husband we should name one Mocca Chocolata lol (dam is reg as Lady Marmalade)


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

LOL, I love it, very fitting..and what a great song!


----------



## quakingheart (Dec 14, 2012)

WillowGem said:


> Cherry and Berry, Scarlet and Ruby, or Cute and Cuter


 yes!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

they are beautiful, and I love mommas name!


----------

